# SYNTRAX Whey Protein Isolate (fruit flavors)



## firestorm (Nov 30, 2003)

I just purchased some SYNTRAXf Nectar Whey Protein Isolate. I don't know about any of you but this is the 1st time I've ever heard of a protein powder coming in a fruit flavors but I like it. Over the past 6 years or so I've stuck with one brand Designer Protein flavors: chocolate, , vanilla, Vanilla pralline, and French vanilla, Natural and Strawberry(I know strawberries are a fruit but Designer Protein Strawberry is thick and very similar to the other choc and vanillas thick milkshake like textures, 
This Syntrax Protein is like a fruit juice not the normal shake like thickness, texture or taste plus the thing I like most about it is the ZERO CARBS, ZERO FATS. 
I'll post the ingredients so you can determine for yourself if you feel this is a good Protein source for ya. 
********************************* 

SUPPLEMENT FACTS: 

Serving Size: 1 level Scoop (27g) 
Serving per Container 36 

.............................Amount per Serving ....%Daily Value 
Calories...........................90 
Calories from Fat...............00 
Total Fat.........................00g.......................00* 
Saturated Fat..................00g........................00* 
Cholestrerol....................<5m......................01%* 
Total Carbohydrates..........00g......................00%* 
Dietaary Fiber..................00g.......................00%* 
Sugars...........................00g....................... + 
Protein...........................23g.......................45%* 
Calcium.........................160mg....................15% 
Phosphorus......................75mg....................08% 
Magnesium.......................20mg...................06% 
Sodium............................60mg...................02% 
Potassium.......................120mg.................. 04% 

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet 
+ Percent Daily Values not established 

INGREDIENTS 

PROMINA: Ultrafiltered and undenatured Whey Protein Isolate (includes Beta Lactoglobulin, Alpha Lactoalbumin, Glycomacropeptides, Immunoglobulin, Bovine Serum Albumin, Protease Peptone, Lactoferrin, Laco Peroxidase), Citric Acid, natural and artificial flavors, lecithin, gardenia extract powder, acesulfame-K, sucralose 
Note on container: Aspartame Free 

After reading the Supplement Facts and seeing lots of zeros in the fat,Carb areas it more then appealling to me. I tried it today and it tastes great and less filling. (oh my I sound like a beer commercial!!!) Seriously though, it really did taste extremely good and didn't bloat me up. 
This seems to be a really good product to me for that quick protein fix and something different then the vanilla and chocolates I'm so used to. 

It comes in the following flavors: Fuzzy Navel, Apple Ecstasy, Very Cherry Berry, Caribbean Cooler, and Strawberry Kiwi. I'm currently using the Fuzzy Navel and I love it. Next I'm getting the Cherry. (I hate strawberries so that is out) hahahaha 

I'm still keeping my good ole Designer Protein because you can use it in other recepies. Mix it with coffee and my favorite, banana with lots of ice. But that is like a meal in itself which is a good thing during the day. 

As for the Ingredients in Syntrax I have no freeken CLUE what all those big names mean but the "ultrafiltered and undenatured Whey Protein Isolate stuck out there which is what is important to me as well as the 0 carbs/fats. 

Anyway please feel free to comment on what you think regarding what I just posted.


----------



## gopro (Dec 1, 2003)

This is a great source of whey from a very good company that is very well known for their high quality products. Their Nectar line is simply awesome. I so look foward to my pre and post workout servings of either Apple Ecstacy or Strawberry Kiwi!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 1, 2003)

Wait till you try the fuzzy navel GP!!


----------



## gopro (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Wait till you try the fuzzy navel GP!!



I tried it already buddy. Yes, its good, but I'm not a peach person. Can't wait for the Orange though!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2003)

I have it also.  Received it Wednesday.  Tried it today. GREAT.....


----------



## firestorm (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> This is a great source of whey from a very good company that is very well known for their high quality products. Their Nectar line is simply awesome. I so look foward to my pre and post workout servings of either Apple Ecstacy or Strawberry Kiwi!



Hey that is cool. I was waiting for a reliable source to yea or nea this product.  I feel better now.  Thanks for your imput GP.  
I will try cherry next.  Fire loves cherries.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I have it also.  Received it Wednesday.  Tried it today. GREAT.....



Hey you can have me too and try me on Thursday BABY!!!  HAHAHAHA  
J/K Babs I know you would hurt me. hehehehe


----------



## JJJ (Dec 2, 2003)

U guys all work for syntrax?   jk


----------



## firestorm (Dec 2, 2003)

HAHAHAHA  VERY GOOD JJJ funny azz shit.   No bro I'm banging the owners wife.  hahahahahaha


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> U guys all work for syntrax?   jk



LOL...I'm off the hook. I work for VPX!


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey that is cool. I was waiting for a reliable source to yea or nea this product.  I feel better now.  Thanks for your imput GP.
> I will try cherry next.  Fire loves cherries.



Yeah, its really good stuff FS. I use it twice daily.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 2, 2003)

I have tried the fuzzy navel and I must say it is awesome. I have always been a choc. type of guy but its nice to finally have a non medical tasting fruit protien out now.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> U guys all work for syntrax?   jk



I work for a hospital.  I wish I could get our employee pharmacy to carry Nectar.


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I work for a hospital.  I wish I could get our employee pharmacy to carry Nectar.



Tell them that whey protein has a very very beneficial effect on the immune system and perhaps even can stave off certain infections and other illnesses as well as help with recovery from surgery and disease/illness.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Tell them that whey protein has a very very beneficial effect on the immune system and perhaps even can stave off certain infections and other illnesses as well as help with recovery from surgery and disease/illness.



It'd be cool if they went for it.  Purchases at the pharmacy can be payroll deducted, so even if you are piss broke, you could always get powder!


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> It'd be cool if they went for it.  Purchases at the pharmacy can be payroll deducted, so even if you are piss broke, you could always get powder!



Worth a shot...


----------



## JJJ (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone see 60 minutes with those actors who are hired to talk well about a product but act like they are not working for the company? 

I think vpx could use some of those, hook me up gopro


----------



## gopro (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> Anyone see 60 minutes with those actors who are hired to talk well about a product but act like they are not working for the company?
> 
> I think vpx could use some of those, hook me up gopro




"I am not an actual VPX user, but I play one on TV."


----------



## jmr1979 (Dec 4, 2003)

wheres the cheapest place to get the nectar and do they sell anything bigger then 2 lbs??


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jmr1979 *_
> wheres the cheapest place to get the nectar and do they sell anything bigger then 2 lbs??



dpsnutrition.net and 1fast400.com both sell it for $24.  I have not seen anything bigger than 2lbs anywhere.


----------



## jmr1979 (Dec 4, 2003)

ok thanks


----------



## firestorm (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Tell them that whey protein has a very very beneficial effect on the immune system and perhaps even can stave off certain infections and other illnesses as well as help with recovery from surgery and disease/illness.


********************

You are a "wealth of knowledge"  there GP!  The things I learn coming here.  Fire shall ask Jesus to take special care of his friend GP and keep him safe so Fires knowledge connection continues to flow. lol


----------

